# Cockapoo Changing Coats



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi All 

I have been working on a new feature for My Dog Life which shows the changes which can occur in a Cockapoo’s coat over a period of time. I hope you like it and find it useful to see the colour and texture changes in a variety of Cockapoo mixes and coat types.

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/

I would like to thank all my Cockapoo friends for their continued support and help, all your Cockapoos look amazing, thank you so much for taking part  

Please contact me via the changing coat feature if you would like your Cockapoo to be added . 

Love JoJo xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Jojo ... lovely pictures, really interesting to see the changes in coat, will be useful for perspective buyers.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you for your continued support Sue .... and of course big thanks to Maisie & Bess, they look great


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love this article Jo Jo. Sorry i haven't responded with Betty's details but been manic at work, i will get some details to you soon.

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Love this article Jo Jo. Sorry i haven't responded with Betty's details but been manic at work, i will get some details to you soon.
> 
> x


No problem at all Jules .. I can add Betty when you send info .. she will make a great addition to this feature .. send it over in your own time  xxx


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, it was great to see all the changes of colour. Thankyou


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely article and lovely Cockapoos!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Fantastic feature JoJo!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks all, I am so pleased you like it ... I can add your cockapoos too  ...


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Great feature JoJo, our Bonnie is the same colour as Honey at the moment but with the black patch on her leg. Do you have some pics of Honey at 8 weeks so I can compare the two?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Robert I adopted Honey, so I don't have any puppy pics of her .. she came into my life at 4 months old. I added her youngest pic to this feature 

I will be asking to add Bonnie in a few months time, if you wouldn't mind  

Have you seen Betty owned by Colin .. she is very similar colouring to Honey .. actually Betty is lighter in colour .. a real cutie ... but Colin may have some puppy pics to share .. xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Found this really interesting Jojo - and it's lovely to see people's dogs from the forum too!

I didn't realise Oakley was in an F2. What is his coat like? 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased you like the feature Turi .. I loved doing it, with much support and help from my cockapoo friends  stunning cockapoos I must say xxx

Oakley has a beautiful coat ... a strong wave almost ringlets when long ... low shedding .. and very soft ... he is solid black but I would love him to have the fading gene and turn choc then silver ... great looking poo in my opinion


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi JoJo,

That's nice adopting her, do you mind me asking what happened??

Just found a picture of Colin and Betty, and Betty is the spitting image of Honey at that age, assuming Colin picked her up at 8 weeks, exactly the same colour and size.

I'll take regular pictures of her and you're welcome to use them.

Rob


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

This was a really interesting read  Thanks Jojo!


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Jojo really useful!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely feature JoJo. 

Would you be interested in either Rufus or Basil for this feature or do you have plenty of examples now?

Karen xx


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Great article JoJo. Thank you. So interesting to see how the coat changes, will keep taking pics of Pareto and maybe add him to your list as he gets older. I'm curious to see if his coat curls up or if he stays more shaggy 

Kx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Lovely feature JoJo.
> 
> Would you be interested in either Rufus or Basil for this feature or do you have plenty of examples now?
> 
> Karen xx


Yes yes .. both please   

I will PM you my contact details .. Thanks Karen for your support xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kerry24 said:


> Great article JoJo. Thank you. So interesting to see how the coat changes, will keep taking pics of Pareto and maybe add him to your list as he gets older. I'm curious to see if his coat curls up or if he stays more shaggy
> 
> Kx


Yes please .. I would love to add Pareto too .. take lots of pics, as they change so much in the first few months .. thank you for your support


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Pleased you like the feature Turi .. I loved doing it, with much support and help from my cockapoo friends  stunning cockapoos I must say xxx
> 
> Oakley has a beautiful coat ... a strong wave almost ringlets when long ... low shedding .. and very soft ... he is solid black but I would love him to have the fading gene and turn choc then silver ... great looking poo in my opinion


Well now the pressure is on to find a gorgeous Cockapoo so it can appear in your colour catalogue 

Oakley sounds stunning! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Great addition to your blog JoJo 
It's very useful for future owners to see how their coats can end up.
Thanks for including Izzie 
I will send you Poppy pictures when she is older as well  xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh yes Laura .. Poppy must be added too .. take lots of pics  and email them over to me when you start to see a change in her coat - coat, texture, length  

To All .... I can always add photos at anytime .. so everyone who has a dog/puppy already in this feature can continue to email pics to me if further changes are seen in their dog/puppy's coat .... it is a feature which can grow with your cockapoos   ... thanks again for being part of it .. I love this feature and your cockapoos xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

You're more than welcome to include Vincent  I am photo crazy so we've got a lot of him growing up!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes please Ruth ...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I certainly will do JoJo  TOMORROW!!! :O 1 sleep! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy one sleep ... Poppy is coming very soon to this forum xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very soon, I will be in Liverpool in about 25 hours time  xxx


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jo Jo, thanks for posting these! They're great! 

Do you think the dogs coat continues to change beyond 1 year? Bella's coat has gotten lighter and lighter with each haircut...it would be interesting to see them all together over time. If I can get my act together, I'll send you some for your site! If you'd like! 

Anywho...thanks again!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Paula .. yes please I would love to add Bella .. I will PM you my contact details  

Yes the coats can change beyond 1 year old ..a fading gene can develop after the age of 1, so I am planning to expanded this feature further until no changes occur in each cockapoos coat (with much help from my cockapoo friends and their cockapoos) ..... 

Thank you for your support xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi my cockapoo friends .. I think it could be time to update the *Changing Coats of Cockapoos* feature on *My Dogs Life *....

If your lovely cockapoo is already a model in this feature and you would like a more recent photo added please email me with an updated photo and the age of your cockapoo .... 

If your Cockapoo is not currently in this feature but you would like them to join in the fun .. please email me a selection of photos showing any changes in your cockapoos coat includng texture, colour, puppy or adult coat ... the more cockapoos the merrier  

Many thanks for all your support .. I love your gorgeous dogs  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I finally managed to get some photos of Rosie's coat. When we first got her she was choccy all over apart from a spot of white on her chest. Pretty soon afterwards I noticed what I thought were grey hairs on her back. Now, as you can see, she is still choc from a distance, but up close, she has masses of white hairs in her back, bottom and tail. The photo of her tail doesn't quite do it justice.

I'm not sure, but I think this is a fading chocolate - does anyone now if that is the right term for Rosie?



















Her tail:









Still choccy:


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I finally managed to get some photos of Rosie's coat. When we first got her she was choccy all over apart from a spot of white on her chest. Pretty soon afterwards I noticed what I thought were grey hairs on her back. Now, as you can see, she is still choc from a distance, but up close, she has masses of white hairs in her back, bottom and tail. The photo of her tail doesn't quite do it justice.
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think this is a fading chocolate - does anyone now if that is the right term for Rosie?


Chloe now has tons of white hairs in her brown patches (except for her ears) that we never noticed before. We thought she was going grey too, haha.

Does anybody else notice that the different colours in their dog fur seems to feel different? Chloe's white fur feels more wiry, not sure if that is the right word, and her brown hair feels softer.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am no expert but I do love the assortment of colours possible in the cockapoo coat, due to the mixing of the two pure breeds ... 

I think I am correct in saying a coat may have scattered white hairs but this does not mean the overall colour of the coat will fade or has the fading gene ... I believe a chocolate/brown coat could fade but this is known as cafe au lait, and the fading gene will be much clearer as the coat develops and the whole coat will fade to a pale creamy choc colour... 

I have seen a few solid choc and solid black coat Cockapoos with quite alot of white hairs coming through, but the overall coat colour has not faded ..  so not a fading gene just white highlights   I hope that makes sense...

I must admit I find the whole colour topic so interesting .. 

I would love Rosie Posie to join the My Dogs Life Changing Coat feature, she will be a fun one to follow, and she is gorgeous too  email me please Louise if you would be willing xxx


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

I have just seen this thread and found it interesting. Milo is chocolate but has a lot of white hairs on his back which have quite a wiry feel to them. They were hidden quite well when his coat was longer although some were obvious but when he was clipped we were amazed how many he has.

I have seen a few cafe au lait coloured cockapoos recently and the owners all say that their dogs started the same way.

Will be interesting to see what happpens as the rest of his coat shows no signs of changing colour.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Kel said:


> Does anybody else notice that the different colours in their dog fur seems to feel different? Chloe's white fur feels more wiry, not sure if that is the right word, and her brown hair feels softer.



Yes I noticed Milo's white hairs are with compared to his chocolate ones. I think I've seen a thread on about different colours having different textures. Usually white being different from the coloureds I think. Not sure.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

AndyPandi and Dee123 keep me posted on any changes in your cockapoos coats .. 

There is a lovely cafe au lait in the changing coat feature called KT .. have a peep  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/

I love the fading gene in cockapoos, always hoped one of mine would have it ...

Please conact me via My Dogs Life if you would be willing to share your Cockapoo in either the Coat Catalogue or Changing Coat feature .. xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Jojo, I just look at the chaging coats and can't believe how much Vincent has changed! Do you want me to send you some new pics?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Hey Jojo, I just look at the chaging coats and can't believe how much Vincent has changed! Do you want me to send you some new pics?


Yes please ... that would be fab Ruth  

Oh cant wait for more pics to arrive in my inbox now .. xxx


----------



## Benji (Nov 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for this Jo Jo ... it is excellent and really helped us today!! (Not to mention other bits of your blog). We're going to hopefully pick up our puppy on Sat ... will report next week!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kel said:


> Chloe now has tons of white hairs in her brown patches (except for her ears) that we never noticed before. We thought she was going grey too, haha.
> 
> Does anybody else notice that the different colours in their dog fur seems to feel different? Chloe's white fur feels more wiry, not sure if that is the right word, and her brown hair feels softer.


Yes my Izzie is cream all over, however she does have some single darker apricot hairs in her back & tail of her coat & they seem thicker maybe? Npt sure why.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Are there anymore lovely Cockapoos who would like to be added to the Cockapoo Coat Colour Catalogue? 

Please PM me or contact me via my blog and I would love to hear from you and add your Cockapoo to the catalogue ..


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh that'd be lovely to be on your fab blog however Molly's coat hasn't really changed that much  x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Jojo! There is a lot of useful information and great photos - all in one place! It definitely helps see the progression of the coats of many different cockapoos.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant JoJo. What a huge variety of cockapoo's there are.

You need to put a button at the very bottom of the last picture which says something like - Did you find this page useful? Then people can click it and add to a counter. It would give you an immediate feedback for all your hard work.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am always looking for more cockapoos to join the *Catalogue* and *Changing Coat Feature* .. please contact me via My Dogs Life and I will add your Cockapoo with pleasure ... 

Hey Julie don't get all technical on me lol .. I will ask a man that knows if he can add this feature - Useful Button .. brill idea  Thank you for your continued support


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I am always looking for more cockapoos to join the *Catalogue* and *Changing Coat Feature* .. please contact me via My Dogs Life and I will add your Cockapoo with pleasure ...
> 
> Hey Julie don't get all technical on me lol .. I will ask a man that knows if he can add this feature - Useful Button .. brill idea  Thank you for your continued support


I wouldn't have a clue how to add it on either


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll sort it for you :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen .. you make me laugh .. pop over and give me a hand please   I'll get the cakes in, but you must bring your poos


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy to eat cake and chat poo's sounds fab but computers really not my bag


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Happy to eat cake and chat poo's sounds fab but computers really not my bag


Ha ha ha I am a press the button and hope for the best kind of girl .. hey and if it works, its a bonus


----------

